# The brand name ranking thread



## Cubeimpact (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't just vote -- write down your comments about individual brands.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 29, 2012)

In my opinion, Dayan.


----------



## Goosly (Feb 29, 2012)

Dayan comes first
Where is ShengShou?


----------



## Sillas (Feb 29, 2012)

Dayan, sure.


----------



## stoic (Feb 29, 2012)

Dayan all the way


----------



## Cubeimpact (Feb 29, 2012)

I personally like maru. It works SO well, and it also makes really good 4x4's, mini 3x3's, and glow in the dark cubes.  My bro has a Dayan Zhanchi. And the corner cutting and smoothness are god like.


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 29, 2012)

I think that DaYan is all around the best, although some/most of my main cubes are Alpha cubes. Lately, though, Alpha hasn't really been that great, so I voted for DaYan.


----------



## Cubeimpact (Feb 29, 2012)

So far Dayan is leading by 100%


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dayan I use whatever is popular at the time since I can't buy all the cubes to compare for myself.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 29, 2012)

DAYAN DAYAN DAYAN DAYAN DAYAN DAYAN DAYAN DAYAN


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dayan. Who is the troll that voted Arubix's?


----------



## conn9 (Feb 29, 2012)

Which I prefer or which make the best cubes? Rubiks coz they invented the cube itself, but Dayan for speed.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 29, 2012)

dayan, but SS for big cubes


----------



## Zbox95 (Feb 29, 2012)

Am I the only one that still prefers Alpha? My current main cube is Haiyan's Memory cube. I prefer it over my Zhanchi, although, I do use the Mf8+Dayan 4x4.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 29, 2012)

I have 2 Guhongs,but they're horrible.Don't know why.But I still think Dayan could be the best brand but since I don't really have any good Dayans I decided to pick ShengEn.My main is the ShengEn F-II and I think it's pretty good actually.I also like Alpha cubes very much.LOL,since the Zhanchi came out,everybody just says Dayan,Dayan,Dayan!!!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 29, 2012)

I only have a ZhanChi and an old Rubik's storebought. My storebought's turning speed (lubed with Vaseline to break in and polish) is actually compareable to my Dayan, but corner cutting is not good and it sometimes locks up, so Dayan for me.

A couple of things - you misspelled ShengEn and you missed out Lubix pre-modded cubes. A mod may want to add these.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally, I think Dayan owns the 3X3 market and it looks like most others on this forum agree. Fast, cheap price, good build, what more could you ask for?

As for Maru, I LOVE the feel of their 4X4s but I've had two break on me in a matter of two weeks each. Both followed the same order where the core would start misalligning on almost every turn no matter how much you tightened it, then the faces would get looser and looser until it just came apart in my hands. It's a shame because I really loved Maru 4X4s.

I've been super impressed with Shengshou lately. When I first heard of them I thought they were going to be a run of the mill KO company but they make awesome stuff.. A friend of mine has the 4X4 and 6X6 and needless to say, I will be ordering one of each shortly. Not to mention they have what appears to be a pretty kickass non pillowed 8X8 which gets great reviews too. I hope they keep it going with the 9,10,11 etc.


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 29, 2012)

Shengshou because they have many products and they are all marvelous and cheap. Unique for the 8x8 as well. Dayan can only hold 3x3 and maybe 4x4, but the 4x4 is how I would imagine a Verdes version; it would require modding everything.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 29, 2012)

Shengshou - they make great big cubes and Dayan only make great 3x3s (and 4x4sish)


----------



## cubeone (Feb 29, 2012)

Even though it is the only 5x5 I have, I must say that the shengshou 5x5 is awesome. I pretty much agree with almost everybody else on best 3x3 (DAYAN!!!)


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was torn between Dayan and Shengshou. I voted shengshou because i love their big cubes alot. 4x4-6x6 but i LOVE dayan 3x3 so i had to vote for the one that makesmore of my main cubes


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 29, 2012)

its like you made this thread to get an answer you want to hear lol


----------



## insane569 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dayan. Cubes have good speed and corner cutting. What more do you want from a cube?


----------



## Thompson (Mar 1, 2012)

Eastsheen. they made cubes that were sooo different and better from the Rubiks brands


----------



## Thorsten (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll go the reverse:

Looking at my (Main-) Cubes there is:

3x3 Dayan Guhong
4x4 Shengshou
5x5 Shengshou
6x6 Shengshou
7x7 V-Cube

I could live without my Guhong, because of many other good 3x3 brands...but without my Shengshous? I think not...adding, that the 7x7 Shengshou will come (I hope )

So yeah: Shengshou


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 1, 2012)

Shengshou is best overall. They have arguably the best 4x4, 5x5, and 6x6 and unarguably the best 8x8.(You see what I did there, cuz they have the only 8x8 therefore no one has a better one. I r so funny.) Also the 2x2 isn't terrible.


----------



## Florian (Mar 1, 2012)

Thorsten said:


> I'll go the reverse:
> 
> Looking at my (Main-) Cubes there is:
> 
> ...


 
They are saying beginning of March on 51morefun.com so it should be released in less than 2 weeks, though


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 2, 2012)

I voted Shengshou, mainly because I've been liking bigger cubes lately, and I prefer the SS over the Dayan 4x4 O:


----------



## Daryl (Mar 2, 2012)

Dayan for the best ! However for big cube I will choose V-cube


----------



## JackJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Dayan does make some really good 3x3's, but I think Shengshou is just an overall better puzzle making company.


----------



## moogra (Mar 4, 2012)

When I first entered this thread I took the thread to mean best brand for 3x3x3, which for me is Dayan. Then again, I barely ever solve cubes higher than 4x4x4 so I cannot and should not make any decisions regarding bigger cubes.


----------



## Cubeimpact (Mar 4, 2012)

yes. I do mean in general, but, vote according to your experiences. I have had experience with only 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. So no prob.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2012)

I went with Alpha, but only because the only other cube I've ever tried was a Rubik's Storebought. ...yeah.


----------

